# Tom C Is The Man !!!!!!



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]






WWW.TsGCustom.com


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

toms jackplate.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

DAMN! that's goot! TOM'C IS THE MAN!!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That there boat's got a nice rear end! New jackplate looks awesome! Can't wait to get everything on mine now!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

RK is right, it's a well proportioned lower unit.  oops   

The wife just peeked over my shoulder to see what I was typing,
didn't even get jealous, just shook her head and commented "You and your boats..."

                                                   ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought everyone knew TomC is the man?  ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks Great Rob

Can you send me the orignal file of this picture so I can use it for my Web Site.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

INSHORE SLAM, 
Let me know the next time you head over this way, I need to get out on the water.


----------



## ReelWild (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone got a link for them with prices?


----------

